
Death by Gentrification - snappergrass
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/mar/21/death-by-gentrification-the-killing-that-shamed-san-francisco
======
linuxkerneldev
"Alejandro Nieto was killed by police in the neighbourhood where he spent his
whole life. Did he die because a few white newcomers saw him as a menacing
outsider?"

No, he died because: a) police officers are inadequately trained and trigger
happy. 50 shots fired by officers. 0 from the victim who had no gun. b)
structural and deeply rooted racism in our society.

